# Medical Convenience Kits



## cmedsolutions (Apr 28, 2015)

Does anyone use the kits manufactured by Enovachem?  The reimbursement instructions say to use J3490 for the kit along with the NDC code, and procedure code 20550.  However, I heard some use 99070 for the medicine kit and 20610 procedure code.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 28, 2015)

These are entirely different procedures.  One is a tendon injection and the other is a joint.  They are not interchangeable.  It TRUELY depends on what the provider documents as the procedure note, not what a kit manufacturer states.


----------



## KFLYNN70 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Convenience kits*

Hi,
I am just recently being asked about these kits.  Are they reimbursable by any insurance? The company is telling the Docs to bill 20550 and J3490 for Kenalog injections.  From what I am reading, you cannot bill J3490 Unclassified because Kenalog already has a HCPCS code J3301.   Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 29, 2015)

First the company cannot tell you how to bill a patient claim.  The provider would need to document a tendon injection before you could code a 20550.  And why would you use a code for unclassified drug when Kenalog has a specific code.  Are they using the NDC number for Kenalog or a different one entirely.


----------



## KFLYNN70 (Apr 29, 2015)

*reply*

Yes, they gave a new NDC number for the kit.  N476420076001 LIDOLOG KIT


----------



## KFLYNN70 (Apr 29, 2015)

I understand about tendon injection and the documentation. I am not questioning on what was done. I am questioning if these kits have been billed and paid?? and if Kenalog can be billed in this kit as an unclassified code.They are telling DOCS they can bill $520 for these kits.
 Kit Contents:
• 2 Kenalog-40? (1mL)*
• 1 (10mL) Lidocaine HCI Injections, USP 1% (10mg/mL)*
• 1 Ammonia Inhalant Ampule (35% alcohol/15% Ammonia)
• 1 Providone-Iodine Prep Pad
• 1 Pair Sterile Latex Gloves - Size 7*
• 1 CSR Wrap
New Product!
NDC: 76420-770-01


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 29, 2015)

I would verify the NDC number with the payer first.  Vendors have a way of making this very attractive tomthenphysician by filling them full of the dollars and most of the time the truth just is not there.  My problem is with them telling you to bill it as a 20550 when they have yet to even discuss what procedure is performed.  It looks attractive but what is the fact.  I would run the NDC number to the payers and see what you get back.  Are these kits even cost effective?  What will the return be vs the supplies by them selves.


----------



## KFLYNN70 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks, I will check.  The doc is actually doing 20550 and his documentation supports this..  He will not bill that for every patient, he will use the necessary injection code that's documented.


----------



## msuitor (Apr 29, 2015)

*convenience kits*

The doc I bill for was being pushed to use these about six months ago. In researching it and working with the supplying company, they could not provide any instances in which Medicare or a commercial carrier had paid for it even though they claimed they would be covered. The only supporting documentation they could provide was from a workers comp carrier, I was never given back up documentation from state or commercial payers.


----------

